# Rihanna: zu viel Party? Ist Rihanna gar nicht krank?



## beachkini (8 Juni 2012)

​
Ist R&B-Queen Rihanna überhaupt nicht krank? Die Sängerin sollte eigentlich am Mittwoch (06.06.) einen zehnwöchigen Englandaufenthalt beginnen, sagte aber diesen Termin kurzfristig ab. 

Somit liegen jetzt sämtliche Verpflichtungen – eine TV-Produktion und einige Festivals von Rihanna erst einmal auf Eis. Es hieß, die Sängerin hätte vorerst absagen müssen, da sie krank sei.

Vertraute der Schönen vermuten aber vielmehr, sie hätte einfach zu viel und zu heftig gefeiert. Einer sagte, so “showbizspy.com”: “*Sie hat ihren Trip und ihre Verpflichtungen in der letzten Minute abgesagt – was nicht typisch für sie ist. Aber in den letzten Monaten hat sie es auf die Spitze getrieben. Sie hat viel geraucht, viel getrunken, viel Party gemacht – und dazu noch gearbeitet.*”

Rihanna wollte eigentlich zehn Wochen in London wohnen. Laut der “Sun” soll die Sängerin gar in die Nachbarschaft von Jay-Z und Beyoncé ziehen – auch die beiden haben in London ein Häuschen. Jay-Z soll darüber sehr glücklich sein, kann er so doch ein Auge auf seinen Schützling haben. Und ein Insider sagte der “Sun”: “Sie liebt London und hat ein paar gute Freunde hier gefunden.”

Sobald es ihr “besser” geht, wird sie jedoch nach England düsen und einige Wochen in London bleiben. Dann wird die Sängerin eine TV-Show drehen und bei einigen Festivals auf der Bühne stehen.

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...e-run-santa-monica-04-06-2012-x85-update.html


----------



## [email protected] (8 Juni 2012)

Schon traurig zu sehen,wie sie ihr Talent verschwendet und alle um sie rum nur zugucken oder dumme Ratschläge rausposaunen,ohne zu helfen.


----------



## mario57 (12 Juni 2012)

wird sie die nächste Miss "Houswein" ???
:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2012)

sie ist halt jung


----------



## MarkyMark (28 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> sie ist halt jung



Das ist kein Argument, wie ich finde. Wir waren alle mal jung, aber ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, mich selbst derart zugrunde gerichtet zu haben, wie RiRi es seit Monaten betreibt.

Ich denke eher, dass sie zu früh ins Business gerutscht ist, wie viele andere auch, und was aus denen wurde/wird, kann man wunderbar beobachten.


----------



## Sauerländer (28 Aug. 2012)

Hallo, Denke mal sie wird einfach nur verbrannt in dem Geschäft....


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2012)

Im Moment ist Rihanna eh bei mir unten durch. Trifft sich mit falschen Leuten, die so tun als wären sie ihre Freunde. Der Höhepunkt ist, dass sie wieder mit dem Schläger abhängt. DAS zeigt, dass sie wirklich krank ist!


----------



## JayP (2 Sep. 2012)

ja klar der Jay-Z wirft nur ein Auge auf die!

Wenn Rihanna sich weiterhin so das Hirn wegkifft wird das noch böse enden


----------

